# MP's Town Hall on AFG 22 Feb 11 in Edmonton's Griesbach district



## The Bread Guy (19 Feb 2011)

This from the _Prince Albert Gazette_ - highlights mine:


> St. Albert’s member of Parliament says he wants to hear your thoughts on the future of Canada’s mission in Afghanistan.  *Edmonton-St. Albert MP Brent Rathgeber is holding a town hall meeting Tuesday night on Canada in Afghanistan.* It’s part of a series of annual forums he has held over the years on various topics.  Rathgeber says he got a lot of calls from voters last year when the government announced that it was extending its mission in Afghanistan. Although combat troops are scheduled to leave this July, about 900 other troops are expected to stay in Kabul to train locals …. “We have a significant number of armed forces personnel in both St. Albert and northwest Edmonton,” he says, so he decided to hold a town hall meeting on the military.  The meeting, set for Feb. 22 in Edmonton’s Griesbach district, *will feature many officials and military members with experience in Afghanistan, including Edmonton Centre MP Laurie Hawn, the parliamentary secretary to the minister of defence. Christine Burdett of Veteran Affairs will also be there to answer questions* …. *The forum runs from 7 to 9 p.m. at Major General Griesbach School at 143115 - 102A St. in Edmonton. Call 780-459-0809 for details.*


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2011)

How'd the meeting go?  Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*Afghanistan mission a hot topic at town hall*
_Glenn Cook, Saint City News, February 25, 2011_
Article link


> Tough questions on Canada’s mission in Afghanistan and other military issues awaited a pair of local politicians at a town hall meeting Tuesday evening.
> 
> Edmonton-St. Albert Conservative MP Brent Rathgeber hosted the meeting at Major General Griesbach School in north Edmonton, with fellow MP for Edmonton-Centre and parliamentary secretary to the minister of national defence Laurie Hawn and Veterans Affairs Canada representative Christine Burdett also on hand to answer questions.
> 
> ...


----------

